# "Grade A Dairy"



## badmajon (Oct 25, 2011)

I am interested in starting a micro dairy. I thought I would start with a couple cows and $5-10K basically as a hobby, and see if I could grow the hobby into an income stream. 

I did more research on regulations and it turns out that in order to sell pasturized milk and milk products like cheese and yoghurt, you need to be a registered Grade A Dairy (GAD from here on).

The problem is, the requirements for a GAD seem cost prohibitive and even if I could raise the tens of 1000s required then it defeats the whole purpose of my "start small" plan. I don't know the market well enough to invest huge amounts of money from the outset.

Does anyone here have any experience building a GAD setup that is not cost-prohibitive or can anyone offer any other kind of advice? 

I thought about selling raw milk, but I really don't like the idea of getting sued if someone gets sick (I know, probably not going to happen but I'm a worry wart) plus its sort of a niche market kind of product where I live (Georgia CSRA).


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm in the same boat, just in Texas. Regulations for raw milk are different here, and that's exactly what we're looking to do. 

I have a mixed dairy herd- sheep, goats and cattle. My primary goal is not to sell milk, but to sell cheeses, and maybe sell the extra milk to people who need/want it. 

I'm working of GAD - Raw for Retail, following this post!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I wonder if you'd get more response on the main homesteading question page?

I don't have an answer, but we have a nearby farm that sells "milk shares" of their raw milk. Like a CSA. Every state is different in their dairy regulations, but I think the CSA milk shares are a way around it here.


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm with you on the same issue. I was actually going go just go to a local dairy that *did* start small and see what they say.

You might be able to find a local artisan cheese company that might let you do a farm tour and give you some advice.


----------



## goto10 (Oct 5, 2009)

I live in PA and looked into this and it is not only cost-prohibitive but for me, I don't even have the space to do what is required. You need dedicated rooms or buildings for each step of the milking/cheesemaking process. 

I think one workaround is taking your milk to a commercial kitchen and making your cheese there. Although in PA, I still don't understand how this works. Like it should be totally fine for me to even buy pasteurized milk to do this but there is no information on it and getting it from the state is like pulling teeth. 

The cow shares might be your best bet to get your income started them maybe use that as capital to do bigger things.


----------



## crobin (Mar 17, 2014)

Same issues in Central Texas. I have ordered the regulations from the state, but they are very confusing and very detailed. Wondering if there is a group or someone who has already done it that has some advise.


----------



## Westwood (May 13, 2002)

If you're considering a goat dairy, Arkansas might be your choice. In AR, as of my years there, you could sell 200 gallons of goat milk per month, unpasturized to the public as long as you "Don't advertise, the people come to you and they provide their own containers.

Miss my goats.


----------



## Westwood (May 13, 2002)

lexierowsell said:


> I'm in the same boat, just in Texas. Regulations for raw milk are different here, and that's exactly what we're looking to do.
> 
> I have a mixed dairy herd- sheep, goats and cattle. My primary goal is not to sell milk, but to sell cheeses, and maybe sell the extra milk to people who need/want it.
> 
> I'm working of GAD - Raw for Retail, following this post!


In most states, unpasturized cheeses have to be aged 6 months to be marketed.


----------



## Westwood (May 13, 2002)

goto10 said:


> I live in PA and looked into this and it is not only cost-prohibitive but for me, I don't even have the space to do what is required. You need dedicated rooms or buildings for each step of the milking/cheesemaking process.
> 
> I think one workaround is taking your milk to a commercial kitchen and making your cheese there. Although in PA, I still don't understand how this works. Like it should be totally fine for me to even buy pasteurized milk to do this but there is no information on it and getting it from the state is like pulling teeth.
> 
> The cow shares might be your best bet to get your income started them maybe use that as capital to do bigger things.





Westwood said:


> In most states, unpasturized cheeses have to be aged 6 months to be marketed.





Westwood;7110883
If you're considering a goat dairy said:


> But you can sell commercially all the gallons of goat milk Jackson Mitchell can handle. And they aim to.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I tried this with my State (TN) and was told that I have to use Milk from a Grade-A dairy to make anything from it for sale. I can't take my milk and go anywhere with it to make cheese that is legal. We do have a herd share type of option, but that's not what I wanted to do.


----------



## paris3200 (May 16, 2013)

You might want to look into a Grade B dairy. You wouldn't be allowed to sell milk, only aged cheese if I recall correctly. There is a goat dairy just down the road that is grade b and sells cheese. 

You could start with a grade B and then transition to grade A if you decided that is really what you wanted to do.


----------

